# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  je cherche un livre MATLAB gratuit

## kadilldv

Bonjour,pouvez-vous m'aider a trouver le livre "Matlab/Simulink - Application  l'automatique linaire - Cours et exercices rsolus" gratuit? je n'ai rien trouv sur le web depuis 2 jours Merci d'avance

----------


## Jerome Briot

Ce livre n'est pas gratuit : http://www.amazon.fr/Matlab-Simulink.../dp/2729808434

----------


## kadilldv

Donc y'a pas despoir  ::cry::

----------


## FLB

Salut,
si tu n'as pas les moyens de t'acheter ce livre, tu peux nanmoins profiter des tutoriels gratuits proposs par les bnvoles de dveloppez :
http://matlab.developpez.com/tutoriels/.
Bonne lecture!

----------


## kadilldv

c'est la meilleurs solution pour le moment merci pour vous et pour les bnvoles aussi ^^

----------

